# Gooooooollll



## Buscopann (20 Giugno 2014)

Ha segnato...il Costa Rica. Poveri noi. E questi vogliono vincere il mondiale? 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ha segnato...il Costa Rica. Poveri noi. E questi vogliono vincere il mondiale?
> 
> Buscopann


Inguardabili oggi!!!!
In piú mi fanno perdere 167 euro di spesa al carrefour


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inguardabili oggi!!!!
> In piú mi fanno perdere 167 euro di spesa al carrefour


eh? Che c'entra la spesa?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> eh? Che c'entra la spesa?


Se fai la spesa al carrefour e compri alcuni prodotti se l'Italia vince hai l'importo di quei prodotti come sconto nella prossima spesa. Altrimenti 50%


----------



## Principessa (20 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> eh? Che c'entra la spesa?


Hanno dei prodotti che ti rimborsano al 50%, se la nazionale pareggia o perde. 
Al 100% se la nazionale vince. 

Ovviamente in buoni... mica ti ridanno i soldi.

Magari.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Hanno dei prodotti che ti rimborsano al 50%, se la nazionale pareggia o perde.
> Al 100% se la nazionale vince.
> 
> Ovviamente in buoni... mica ti ridanno i soldi.
> ...


Intanto io avrei 167 euro di rimborso, buttali via


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2014)

Ma che s'inventano? Mi ha appena detto mio figlio che al MacDonald se vince danno da mangiare gratis a tutti! È vero?


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che s'inventano? Mi ha appena detto mio figlio che al MacDonald se vince danno da mangiare gratis a tutti! È vero?


Ti danno un panino se non sbaglio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti danno un panino se non sbaglio


Il MacBacon?


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Il MacBacon?


http://m.mcdonalds.it/promozioni-mondiali


----------



## Principessa (20 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto io avrei 167 euro di rimborso, buttali via


Si ma probabilmente se non ci fosse stata questa promozione, molte persone non li avrebbero proprio spesi, questi soldi, specie da Carrefour che è una delle peggiori catene in quanto a qualità-prezzo. 

Molto meglio Conad.


----------



## Buscopann (20 Giugno 2014)

Dai che anche questa volta usciamo al primo turno. E sarebbe la seconda volta di fila.
Abbiamo vinto con l'Inghilterra perché stanno peggio di noi. Con l'Uruguay prevedo tante botte e nulla di buono.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (20 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Si ma probabilmente se non ci fosse stata questa promozione, molte persone non li avrebbero proprio spesi, questi soldi, specie da Carrefour che è una delle peggiori catene in quanto a qualità-prezzo.
> 
> Molto meglio Conad.


Io faccio spesso la spesa al carrefour e mi trovo bene.
Intanto il rimborso è di 83 €, accidenti a loro


----------



## Scaredheart (20 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io faccio spesso la spesa al carrefour e mi trovo bene.
> Intanto il rimborso è di 83 €, accidenti a loro


E i 0,50 cent?  

tirchi!


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dai che anche questa volta usciamo al primo turno. E sarebbe la seconda volta di fila.
> Abbiamo vinto con l'Inghilterra perché stanno peggio di noi. Con l'Uruguay prevedo tante botte e nulla di buono.
> 
> Buscopann


Secondo me Suarez e Cavani prevedono cose molto buone per loro


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dai che anche questa volta usciamo al primo turno. E sarebbe la seconda volta di fila.
> Abbiamo vinto con l'Inghilterra perché stanno peggio di noi. Con l'Uruguay prevedo tante botte e nulla di buono.
> 
> Buscopann


nomen omen :uru*guay*


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nomen omen :uru*guay*


Buttati dal balcone.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Buttati dal balcone.


rovinerei il mio bel faccino.provo col gas


----------



## Principessa (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io faccio spesso la spesa al carrefour e mi trovo bene.
> Intanto il rimborso è di 83 €, accidenti a loro


Magari dove vivi tu hanno prodotti migliori. 

In quello vicino casa mia la carne è deludente e senza sapore e i prodotti della loro marca sono scadenti.

Nemmeno per i gatti faccio più la spesa lì. 

Giusto se sono di fretta e devo comprare un prodotto di marca. Che se non fossi di fretta comprerei da Conad.


----------



## Homer (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Inguardabili oggi!!!!
> *In piú mi fanno perdere 167 euro di spesa al carrefour*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


la stessa cosa che ha detto mia moglie.........:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

intanto i francesi ieri sera hanno festeggiato ... 
non era possibile non udire ... fino a notte fonda ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (21 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> intanto i francesi ieri sera hanno festeggiato ...
> non era possibile non udire ... fino a notte fonda ...
> ...


Vabbè.  Ma chi fa i botti nei gironi spesso non conclude mai nulla ai mondiali. 
Difficile pensare che lu vinca una squadra diversa tra brasile, argentina e germania.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè.  Ma chi fa i botti nei gironi spesso non conclude mai nulla ai mondiali.
> Difficile pensare che lu vinca una squadra diversa tra brasile, argentina e germania.
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao

si vede, che sanno cogliere ciò che la squadra riesce a dare ... 
o forse, ogni occasione è buona per festeggiare ... in tanto cantavano ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (21 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io faccio spesso la spesa al carrefour e mi trovo bene.
> Intanto il rimborso è di 83 €, accidenti a loro


se avessimo pareggiato manco quelli, lamentati:mexican:
mortacci loro


----------



## Buscopann (21 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si vede, che sanno cogliere ciò che la squadra riesce a dare ...
> o forse, ogni occasione è buona per festeggiare ... in tanto cantavano ...
> ...


Siamo più festaioli noi dei cugini d'oltralpe. Più che altro loro hanno la tendenza a esagerare quando lo fanno. Sono molti rozzi, contrariamente a quelli che si potrebbe pensare.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Siamo più festaioli noi dei cugini d'oltralpe. Più che altro loro hanno la tendenza a esagerare quando lo fanno. Sono molti rozzi, contrariamente a quelli che si potrebbe pensare.
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao

questo è ben probabile. 
Mia figlia ieri sera mi prende per mano e mi dice, che se fossero italiani, non avrebbe tanto timore.
Ha avuto come l'impressione, che non sappiano frenarsi ... Una simile sensazione la condivido. 
Sanno essere penetranti in un modo, molto fastidioso ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (21 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo è ben probabile.
> Mia figlia ieri sera mi prende per mano e mi dice, che se fossero italiani, non avrebbe tanto timore.
> ...


Io ho fatto l'erasmus a Parigi e in effetti è così. Al di fuori delle feste sono tutti posati. Poi appena alzano un pò il gomito non si controllano più.  Assomigliano molto agli americani o agli inglesi in questo. 

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io ho fatto l'erasmus a Parigi e in effetti è così. Al di fuori delle feste sono tutti posati. Poi appena alzano un pò il gomito non si controllano più.  Assomigliano molto agli americani o agli inglesi in questo.
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao

si, come comparazione ci sta. Si differenziano anche dai francofoni in Svizzera. 
Conosco bene la parte del Jura. Non sono così. Mai posati ... ma sanno bene quando finire. 

L'italiano nel mentre qui, cioè con l'avvenuta di tanti stranieri, ora è nuovamente ben visto. 
Quello che lo fotte un po' è il macismo che ancora non riesce ad accantonare. 
Tieni presente che parlo della seconda e terza generazione. Cresciuta con la mentalità
di 40-60anni fa, perché la prima generazione non è stata capace ad adeguarsi ... e tenere il passo. 
Ma quando festeggiano ... è un piacere assistere ... come con gli spagnoli ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (21 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, come comparazione ci sta. Si differenziano anche dai francofoni in Svizzera.
> Conosco bene la parte del Jura. Non sono così. Mai posati ... ma sanno bene quando finire.
> ...


Quotissimo. Noi e gli spagnoli siamo sicuramente i migliori quando si tratta di festeggiare. Mai posati, molta allegria e poca volgarità. 
Insieme a noi ci metto tutta l'america latina.

Buscopann


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quotissimo. Noi e gli spagnoli siamo sicuramente i migliori quando si tratta di festeggiare. Mai posati, molta allegria e poca volgarità.
> Insieme a noi ci metto tutta l'america latina.
> 
> Buscopann



Ciao

anche l'america latina. Verissimo. 
Una grande parte della mia famiglia vive in Argentina ... 

:up: ... 

Nostalgia ... grande nostalgia ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (24 Giugno 2014)

Che fenomeni.. Riescono ancora a lamentarsi dell'arbitro, quando per un'ora (in 11) non hanno fatto neppure un tiro in porta, come nella partita precedente.
Io mi vergogno di essere rappresentato da una squadra del genere.

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che fenomeni.. Riescono ancora a lamentarsi dell'arbitro, quando per un'ora (in 11) non hanno fatto neppure un tiro in porta, come nella partita precedente.
> Io mi vergogno di essere rappresentato da una squadra del genere.
> 
> Buscopann


Hanno giocato gli ultimi 10 min .
E Prandelli non ne ha azzeccata una


----------



## Divì (24 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hanno giocato gli ultimi 10 min .
> E Prandelli non ne ha azzeccata una


questo 3d avrà vita molto breve :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2014)

si dimettono tutti.
la prossima volta che avremo a che fare con suarez però ...mi raccomanderei che gli diano da mangiare prima


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> questo 3d avrà vita molto breve :carneval:


Mi sa di si, tiferò Olanda :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> si dimettono tutti.
> la prossima volta che avremo a che fare con suarez però ...mi raccomanderei che gli diano da mangiare prima


E' uomo di panza :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' uomo di panza :singleeye:


più che altro gli prendono  questi temibili morsi della fame:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Giugno 2014)

Minni profeta in patria.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro gli prendono  questi temibili morsi della fame:singleeye:


Non aveva nemmeno un tuc da sgranocchiare ...comprensibile ...non ci ha visto più dalla fame .. No quello è fiesta mi sa :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non aveva nemmeno un tuc da sgranocchiare ...comprensibile ...non ci ha visto più dalla fame .. No quello è fiesta mi sa :mrgreen:


correre, correre e poi...non ci vedo più dalla fame .un tocco chiellini non si nega a nessuno:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> correre, correre e poi...non ci vedo più dalla fame .un tocco chiellini non si nega a nessuno:rotfl:


Però anche Chiellini un po' di zucchero sulla spalla lo poteva mettere ....anzi no peperoncino almeno scialava  sdrammatizziamo va che direi abbiam fatto abbastanza cagare :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però anche Chiellini un po' di zucchero sulla spalla lo poteva mettere ....anzi no peperoncino almeno scialava  sdrammatizziamo va che direi abbiam fatto abbastanza cagare :singleeye:


Diciamo parecchio.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo parecchio.


Oddio certo se considero come si era giocato qui a Perugia, obiettivamente :singleeye: era possibile


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però anche Chiellini un po' di zucchero sulla spalla lo poteva mettere ....anzi no peperoncino almeno scialava  *sdrammatizziamo va che direi abbiam fatto abbastanza cagare* :singleeye:


l'abbastanza potevi risparmiartelo  Ma sarà vaccinato Suarez? Mo' al nasone tocca l'antirabbica :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> l'abbastanza potevi risparmiartelo  Ma sarà vaccinato Suarez? Mo' al nasone tocca l'antirabbica :rotfl:


Ma pare non si rimasto alcun segno quindi devi avergli stampato giusto un orologio con i denti :carneval:Come i bimbi piccoli che si mordono per lasciarsi un segno non permanente :singleeye: maro'


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2014)

*Insomma*

Insomma un altro spettacolo indegno.Una nazionale indegna figlia di un paese indegno.Prandelli?vatten'affanculo.Abete vatten'affanculo pure tu,non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta,uno che fosse uno.......E c'è ancora che mi viene a sviscerare il cazzo con quel negro di balotelli.E la gente ancora non capisce che si fischia Balotelli non per il colore della pelle,perchè è un grandissimo coglione,una cammello stupido,maleducato e cafone.Bel lavoro che hanno fatto questi genitori di Brescia con questo negretto,lui il fratello e quella strappamutande della sorella.D'altronde tifosi e giornalisti fanno sentire questo mediocre come Maradona....peccato maradona vinceva i mondiali da SOLO questo Willis dei poveri si è fatto buttare fuori dal Costarica.
E diciamolo chi è questo prandelli,ma che cazzo ha mai vinto?chi è?è solo un uomo che fa parte di un sistema,e faceva parte di un sistema ancora peggiore,un uomo del potere,un perfetto incapace,che ha scommesso tutto su un negretto ancora più incapace di lui.....E allora per assurdo ho apprezzato Buffon che ritengo un povero coglione, ha avuto il coraggio di andare davanti alla telecamere a dire quello che tutti hanno visto.Anche nel calcio non contiamo più un cazzo,e due poveri marò sono da 2 anni in india....che vergogna.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma un altro spettacolo indegno.Una nazionale indegna figlia di un paese indegno.Prandelli?vatten'affanculo.Abete vatten'affanculo pure tu,non abbiamo fatto un tiro in porta,uno che fosse uno.......E c'è ancora che mi viene a sviscerare il cazzo con quel negro di balotelli.E la gente ancora non capisce che si fischia Balotelli non per il colore della pelle,perchè è un grandissimo coglione,una cammello stupido,maleducato e cafone.Bel lavoro che hanno fatto questi genitori di Brescia con questo negretto,lui il fratello e quella strappamutande della sorella.D'altronde tifosi e giornalisti fanno sentire questo mediocre come Maradona....peccato maradona vinceva i mondiali da SOLO questo Willis dei poveri si è fatto buttare fuori dal Costarica.
> E diciamolo chi è questo prandelli,ma che cazzo ha mai vinto?chi è?è solo un uomo che fa parte di un sistema,e faceva parte di un sistema ancora peggiore,un uomo del potere,un perfetto incapace,che ha scommesso tutto su un negretto ancora più incapace di lui.....E allora per assurdo ho apprezzato Buffon che ritengo un povero coglione, ha avuto il coraggio di andare davanti alla telecamere a dire quello che tutti hanno visto.Anche nel calcio non contiamo più un cazzo,e due poveri marò sono da 2 anni in india....che vergogna.


Non ho nemmeno sentito che ha detto Buffon :singleeye: Tanto c'è da rifare tutto


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Non ho nemmeno sentito che ha detto Buffon* :singleeye: Tanto c'è da rifare tutto


Probabilmente qualcosa sulla D'Amico che succhia bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Probabilmente qualcosa sulla D'Amico che succhia bene.


Oh però fai come ti pare almeno qualche parata decente ieri l'ha fatta ...comunque non credo la D'Amico fosse in Brasile  Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh però fai come ti pare almeno qualche parata decente ieri l'ha fatta ...comunque non credo la D'Amico fosse in Brasile  Mi sbaglio?


http://www.today.it/gossip/ilaria-d-amico-mondiali-buffon.html


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://www.today.it/gossip/ilaria-d-amico-mondiali-buffon.html


Non amo il gossip  Il tema mi trova sempre poco preparata ... Voto 4,5


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

gliel'hanno tolta la voglia di fare il cannibale a suarez


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> gliel'hanno tolta la voglia di fare il cannibale a suarez


Si Chiellini alla fine gli è rimasto indigesto come un pezzetto,di lardo rancido :unhappy::mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> gliel'hanno tolta la voglia di fare il cannibale a suarez


Mah, avrebbero dovuto radiarlo.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, avrebbero dovuto radiarlo.


che fifa


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

intanto ... i crucchi (svizzeri) ...
hanno vinto la prima partita ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2014)

Ciao fiammetta,

un bel collo del piede ... :smile:



sienne


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

Suarez squalificato per 9 giornate.. Ma così rischia di morire di fame!!
(cit. Fiorello)



Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (8 Luglio 2014)

[video]http://www.ilpost.it/2014/07/06/mondiale-braccia-conserte/[/video]


----------



## disincantata (9 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> intanto ... i crucchi (svizzeri) ...
> hanno vinto la prima partita ...
> ...


E i tedeschi hanno ucciso il Brasile.

se fossero usciti prima sarebbe stato meglio.

meno traumatico.

Potevano dare la colpa alla sfortuna nei calci di rigore.

:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> E i tedeschi hanno ucciso il Brasile.
> 
> se fossero usciti prima sarebbe stato meglio.
> 
> ...




Ciao 

non ho visto la partita ... 

per i tedeschi mi fa piacere. Vediamo se questa volta riescono ad andare fino in fondo. 
Sono maestri insuperabili del secondo e terzo posto ... sarà mai possibile ... 
Se vi e qualcuno che può cantare una lode alla sfortuna, sono proprio i tedeschi ... 

E via conlos brasileños ... 


sienne


----------



## Buscopann (9 Luglio 2014)

Questa partita rimarrà nella storia. 
Fosse successo in Italia sarebbe caduto il governo :rotfl:

Cmq i tedeschi non mi sono molto simpatici, anche se sono i più bravi. Spero che lo vinca l'Argentina. 

Buscopann


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> [video]http://www.ilpost.it/2014/07/06/mondiale-braccia-conserte/[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (9 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


>



Ciao freeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non ho visto la partita ...
> 
> ...


Però loro un paio di volte hanno vinto. Se proprio devo tifare una squadra, l'Olanda, se non altro per una questione di simpatia con quella del 78, che era una delle squadre più forti della storia del calcio.


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però loro un paio di volte hanno vinto. Se proprio devo tifare una squadra, l'Olanda, se non altro per una questione di simpatia con quella del 78, che era una delle squadre più forti della storia del calcio.



Ciao

è vero ... sia per i tedeschi che per gli olandesi ... 
Gli olandesi ... Robben, non mi è tanto simpatico  ...
Ma un uomo, non fa una squadra ... 
Ma vuoi mettere? Lahm, Podolski, Müller, Draxler, Boateng ecc. ... 
È una bella squadra ... Müller mi fa crepare dalle risate ... 
quanto è scemo ... 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (9 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Però loro un paio di volte hanno vinto. Se proprio devo tifare una squadra, l'Olanda, se non altro per una questione di simpatia con quella del 78, che era una delle squadre più forti della storia del calcio.


Ciao admino!!!


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è vero ... sia per i tedeschi che per gli olandesi ...
> Gli olandesi ... Robben, non mi è tanto simpatico  ...
> ...


Allora facciamo così.

Germania - Argentina, tifo Alemanha.
Germania - Olanda, tifo Olanda


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ciao admino!!!


Ciao Occhietto


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora facciamo così.
> 
> Germania - Argentina, tifo Alemanha.
> Germania - Olanda, tifo Olanda



Idem:up:


----------



## Caciottina (9 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ciao Occhietto


Como estas? Y donde esta el caballiero nero????


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora facciamo così.
> 
> Germania - Argentina, tifo Alemanha.
> Germania - Olanda, tifo Olanda



Ciao


aiaiaiaiai ... che male! Non per nulla non seguo. 
Questa volta regna pace ... Spagna e Italia sono fuori ... 
Ma una grande parte della famiglia vive in Argentina ... 

Ti appoggio ... tiferò all'inverso ... :rotfl: ... 
E per la pace di tutti ... forza ai tedeschi ... 


sienne


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Como estas? Y donde esta el caballiero nero????


J'hanno zottatos er caballos......


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ciao freeeeee!!!!!!



ciao miss, tutto ok?


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> J'hanno zottatos er caballos......



te la pigli troppo, per Spider tu sei il simbolo dell'amante delle sposate, te lo ha pure scritto chiaro e tondo!

mica è sempre domenica


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> te la pigli troppo, per Spider tu sei il simbolo dell'amante delle sposate, te lo ha pure scritto chiaro e tondo!
> 
> mica è sempre domenica


Once a whore you're nothing more


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> te la pigli troppo, per Spider tu sei il simbolo dell'amante delle sposate, te lo ha pure scritto chiaro e tondo!
> 
> mica è sempre domenica


indipendentemente da Tuba e Spider che palle questa cosa che proiettiamo sugli altri quello che ci è accaduto
Uno dovrebbe riuscire a differenziare le cose
Oddio non è l'unico che lo fa, c'è anche chi lo fa con me


----------



## Caciottina (9 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ciao miss, tutto ok?


Oh yes!!!! E tu?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2014)

Io non sono convinta che sia successo davvero, figuriamoci i brasiliani! Avranno le braccia blu per i pizzicotti che si sono dati nel tentativo di svegliarsi.


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> indipendentemente da Tuba e Spider che palle questa cosa che proiettiamo sugli altri quello che ci è accaduto
> Uno dovrebbe riuscire a differenziare le cose
> Oddio non è l'unico che lo fa, c'è anche chi lo fa con me



ma infatti...invece proiettiamo eretteo giù da un burrone


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Oh yes!!!! E tu?



massì, dai


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...invece proiettiamo eretteo giù da un burrone


Io non lo leggo


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non lo leggo



vabbè mica c'è bisogno di saper leggere per spingere


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti...invece proiettiamo eretteo giù da un burrone


sìììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì

ehm.
Terapia d'urto, ovvio. Per il suo bene.


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sìììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì
> 
> ehm.
> Terapia d'urto, ovvio. Per il suo bene.



te comincia a metterti scarpe adatte!

ops...una scarpa


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono convinta che sia successo davvero, figuriamoci i brasiliani! Avranno le braccia blu per i pizzicotti che si sono dati nel tentativo di svegliarsi.



Ciao

ahahahahahahahah! ... Ora è tutto chiaro. 
Mamma che botta ... ho letto solo ora ... 7 : 1 ...  ... un brasillione a piangere ... 


sienne​


----------



## disincantata (9 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono convinta che sia successo davvero, figuriamoci i brasiliani! Avranno le braccia blu per i pizzicotti che si sono dati nel tentativo di svegliarsi.


_ll Brasile però ne aveva vinte due ai rigori, non era in forma, l'ho vista a casa di amici ed ho scommesso sulla vittoria della Germania, netta, non pensavo certo a 7 reti ma 4 le avevo messe in conto, tutte tedesche, come con la Svizzera.

_Da europea tifavo Germania, prima volta nella mia vita. Ora Olanda, speriamo in bene ma è dura, hanno avuto tanta tanta fortuna per ora pure gli Olandesi.


----------



## disincantata (9 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è vero ... sia per i tedeschi che per gli olandesi ...
> Gli olandesi ... Robben, non mi è tanto simpatico  ...
> ...



A me della Germania piace molto l'allenatore, ci farei un giro di giostra, piace anche a mia figlia, caso raro.

Quella seria non l'altra a cui piaceva pure  Gilardino.....


----------



## disincantata (9 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ahahahahahahahah! ... Ora è tutto chiaro.
> Mamma che botta ... ho letto solo ora ... 7 : 1 ...  ... un brasillione a piangere ...
> ...



Per il pubblico in lacrime già nel primo tempo mi è dispiaciuto. Soprattutto i bambini. Io tifo ma non piangerei mai per una sconfitta di un squadra di calcio, mai e poi mai, a meno che non ci giocasse uno dei miei figli, per empatia forse.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> _ll Brasile però ne aveva vinte due ai rigori, non era in forma, l'ho vista a casa di amici ed ho scommesso sulla vittoria della Germania, netta, non pensavo certo a 7 reti ma 4 le avevo messe in conto, tutte tedesche, come con la Svizzera.
> 
> _Da europea tifavo Germania, prima volta nella mia vita. Ora Olanda, speriamo in bene ma è dura, hanno avuto tanta tanta fortuna per ora pure gli Olandesi.


Per noi è consolatorio vedere che anche i brasiliani hanno dovuto mettere insieme una squadra di brocchi.
Però 7 gol sono 7 gol.


----------



## disincantata (9 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per noi è consolatorio vedere che anche i brasiliani hanno dovuto mettere insieme una squadra di brocchi.
> Però 7 gol sono 7 gol.



Infatti mi sono chiesta pure io quanti ne avremmo presi da questa Germania.

Diciamo che ha lenito il dolore di essere usciti malamente e subito, potevamo piangere di più adesso.


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me della Germania piace molto l'allenatore, ci farei un giro di giostra, piace anche a mia figlia, caso raro.
> 
> Quella seria non l'altra a cui piaceva pure  Gilardino.....



Ciao

tu parli di Joachim Löw! È un uomo anche molto interessante. 
Non ci tiene tanto alla pubblicità o a parlare più del dovuto ... 
E quello che dice, è mirato e conciso ... a me piace tanto!
Sa essere anche molto spiritoso, senza cambiare serietà ... 

Per il giro in giostra ... non ci ho mai pensato ... 
Ma lui ... è un galantuomo ... faresti un affare ...


sienne


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono convinta che sia successo davvero, figuriamoci i brasiliani! Avranno le braccia blu per i pizzicotti che si sono dati nel tentativo di svegliarsi.


e ora questi si saranno davvero convinti di essere Deutschland uber alles


----------



## sienne (9 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e ora questi si saranno davvero convinti di essere Deutschland uber alles



Ciao

lascia stare ... ci sarà quel gruppetto, come ovunque ... 
L'italiano, un certo tipo, a riguardo non scherza proprio ... 

Ma c'è quel senso fortissimo di incomprensione verso la storia ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (9 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> tu parli di Joachim Löw! È un uomo anche molto interessante.
> Non ci tiene tanto alla pubblicità o a parlare più del dovuto ...
> ...




Colpa del tradimento di mio marito, peccato non lo abbia fatto quando avevo 30anni, non me ne sarei persa uno che mi piaceva.

Chissà quante ragazzine e donne giovani gli ronzano intorno. Meritatamente. Poi è tutto da vedere sul ....campo.


----------

